# I "found" a stash of coins that I didn't know I had.



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

I was looking for some old documents in my storage area in the bonus room which has become cluttered over the years. I found a box that I thought was filled with those commemorative quarter proof sets from every state that my aunt had been collecting for my daughter. I received those when she passed a few years ago.

What I found in the box wasn't the quarter sets, but it was filled with other coins. 33 silver dollars, 137 half dollars, 22 Susan B Anthony dollars, plus 20 $2 bills. Only 1 coin was worth more than face value (a 1963 Franklin half dollar)

Finding money is always nice but the Franklin half was a bonus but not the best one. I was really surprised to find 21 Silver Eagles, 1 loose and tarnished but the other 20 were still sealed in plastic inside their coin boxes and cardboard covers for the boxes. 


Now I just have to find those commemorative quarter sets


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

It's always good to find a bonus in the bonus room


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

That is awesome!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

That reminds me of the time I bought a purse from a thrift store for a theater project I was designing for. In the small zippered pocket inside the purse was a $100 bill!


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Grimm said:


> That reminds me of the time I bought a purse from a thrift store for a theater project I was designing for. In the small zippered pocket inside the purse was a $100 bill!


Wish i could have that kind of luck with my costumes here!


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

When my Dad died he left me pretty much everything. Part of that was his coin collection. He had a bunch of old silver. The only thing there is the fact that it was my Dad's and I will not part with it for that reason. It was important to him and it is important to me. If SHTF then I know he would want me to use it to protect his grand kids and great grand kids. Until then it stays with me. GB


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Grimm said:


> That reminds me of the time I bought a purse from a thrift store for a theater project I was designing for. In the small zippered pocket inside the purse was a $100 bill!


That's better than what I got. I once tried on a pair of pants at the store and found about $15 in one of the pockets.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

That's my problem with coins, I get too sentimental. It would be tough for me to start parting with them as currency Ones bought as junk silver would be a lot easier.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

I found the commemorative quarter sets in the top of my daughters closet while boxing things for the move. They aren't worth as much monetarily as the previous find but they mean more to me for the sentimental value.

I also found my ex's birth certificate, passport and SS card. I'm amazed that she hasn't needed them before now. I'll add them to the fire starting material supply.


----------

